# How to set up as charity



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I wonder whether anyone can advise me as to how to set up a charity. Ann and I have been involved in fund-raising locally, and it has been suggested (to avoid future problems) that we formalise things and set up a charity. We are raising about €100,00 a week and will soon have a substantial sum to disburse. Given the controversy in Paphos over charitable matters, if it is possible, we would like to establish a charity. We already publish our accounts on the website, but I suspect that transparency is no substitute for being legal. If you have any knowledge or experience in setting up a charity in Cyprus, we would value your advice.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Try speaking to the people at the old Welcome Inn they have already done something similar to you in Paphos so should be sympathetic and able to help.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Dave, thank you for your input and advice. We have had lots of people, locally and from other forums, suggesting the way forward. It would seem that setting up a charity is a long, expensive and time-consuming business. Someone contacted me from Paphos and was doing the same thing, but after two expensive years of having their proposals rejected by the Finance Ministry (constitutions in Greek etc., shade of RoADAR), they decided not to continue trying to establish a charity.

Instead they opted to register with Paphos District as a non-profit organisation which covers them legally and enables them to fund raise, without falling foul of the law. This is an avenue we shall now investigate.

If anyone on this forum has any experience of setting up like this, I'd love to hear.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> ... shade of RoADAR ...


Terribly depressing what is going on with RoADAR

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

mdekkers said:


> Terribly depressing what is going on with RoADAR
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Let's hope that "All's Well That Ends Well"🔆


----------

